# using router in unconventional way.



## haglered (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got a router. I have been thinking of using it in a little unorthodox method/purpose.

I am remodleling my house and have been putting some plywood over my old subfloor. Next to one wall I have some old flooring still sticking out from under the center supporting wall. 

I would like to remove this small piece of flooring still sticking out becase it is making it impossible to put that last piece of plywood down, unless I somehow remove the old flooring (it is a small piece of plywood)

It seems like the perfect job for a multi too, too bad I don't have one. I had the thought of using my router with a cheap bit to cut the piece of flooring away from the supporting wall so I could put the plywood down.

We are talking about only a few square inches of material here. Not a very long cut but I don't have anything else to remove it.

I am a little afraid I might hit a nail with the bit and what would be the danger involved?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Te router base will hold it back from the wall to far I think how using a power hand saw, it will let you get with in 1" or 1 1/4" from the wall..

=========



haglered said:


> I just got a router. I have been thinking of using it in a little unorthodox method/purpose.
> 
> I am remodleling my house and have been putting some plywood over my old subfloor. Next to one wall I have some old flooring still sticking out from under the center supporting wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

haglered said:


> I just got a router. I have been thinking of using it in a little unorthodox method/purpose.
> 
> I am remodleling my house and have been putting some plywood over my old subfloor. Next to one wall I have some old flooring still sticking out from under the center supporting wall.
> 
> ...


Rotozip with a flush cut attachment an wood blade would probably be the best ticket. Sawzall or jig saw would work if there is enough room below the work for a reciprocating blade. Router wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

A sawzall should be able to cut your protruding pieces. Use a long blade for a flush cut. Don't use it like a jigsaw with the blade cutting vertical through the flooring. Install the blade upside down & the tool will lay close to horizontal for the cut & trim it off. A multi tool would be great if the pieces were in a corner. You could make some plunge cuts to remove it. They are cheap at HF. If it is a small piece you could also use a sharp chisel & hammer the old fashioned way..


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Of course you could always level the floor with latex flooring compound instead..........


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

You could always put the power tools away and use a hammer and chisel.

Harold


----------



## haglered (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't really have a good chisel to do the job with and the material is a little dense. It is also very thin and hard to get at. 

I was thinking of removing the base of the router entirely. It is kinda like a large rotozip without the base. 

I also do not want to cut through the floor. And I don't think the recip saw would really be able to do what I want. 

There are a couple of nails I am afraid will make short work of my bit and fly up and hit me.

It only sticks out an inch or so but that is enough to cause a problem for putting down the plywood.

I don't think I will use the router. I need to get a hold of one of those multi tools.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Eddie,
A picture of what you are facing would help. I have a multi tool from HF. It's the variable speed model. It was just on sale for $49.99. You will find many situations you can pull it out for when remodeling a house.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

I echo a hammer and chisel. Quick and easy


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A router with no base will be very dangerous to use hand held like you are planning. *Don't Do It !!!* You still won't be able to get close to the wall and make a clean cut with it, even if you are lucky enough to not get hurt using it this way. The rotozip with the right angle adapter or a multi tool are the only power tool ways to do it safely that I know of. Five minutes with a big hammer and a cheap hardware store chisel will do the job, and you can trash the chisel afterward, if you should hit a nail in the process. If not, put the chisel in your toolbox for the next similar job.

Charley


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

*Router and skin = mush.*


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Bosh makes a saw with an off set blade that will cut flush with the wall. Cuts into either corner you just turn the blade over.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would love to see a picture of that one, do you have a link to one.

=======



Bar clamp said:


> Bosh makes a saw with an off set blade that will cut flush with the wall. Cuts into either corner you just turn the blade over.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

The correct tool for the job is called a *toe kick saw or some call it kick toe saw* they are not to expensive and would do the job correctly and safely. 
Harbor freight has one not sure on the price tho I tried to look but it said the site was under maintenance.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late response .
The bosh saw is the Bosh 1640v fine cut power hand saw.
You can get coarse blades for use in it.
I cut along my tub with it so it will cut flush. It may also be used to cut door jams.
Very useful saw.
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

That maybe just the ticket..the right tool for the job..
3-3/8" Blade Toe-Kick Saw


=======


newwoodworker said:


> The correct tool for the job is called a *toe kick saw or some call it kick toe saw* they are not to expensive and would do the job correctly and safely.
> Harbor freight has one not sure on the price tho I tried to look but it said the site was under maintenance.
> 
> 
> /quote]


----------



## haglered (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a photo of the problem.

The wall is a main supporting wall by the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

So just put a rabbit on the plywood so it just slips over the plywood now in place.

=======


----------



## haglered (Jan 15, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> So just put a rabbit on the plywood so it just slips over the plywood now in place.
> 
> =======


 That is basicaly what I did... I used the router in a conventional way and routed out an area to accomodate the board I could not cut out.


----------

